# Guess the photo!



## Overread (Sep 6, 2014)

There we go! Now your turn to guess what the heck that is!


----------



## Ron Evers (Sep 6, 2014)

Some flowers.


----------



## limr (Sep 6, 2014)

Braaaaaaaaiiiiins!


----------



## SnappingShark (Sep 6, 2014)

a big hunk of probably ground meat


----------



## pjaye (Sep 6, 2014)

BrightByNature said:


> a big hunk of probably ground meat



With hair in it? uke:


----------



## SnappingShark (Sep 6, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> BrightByNature said:
> 
> 
> > a big hunk of probably ground meat
> ...



Ever ate pork rinds? Clumps of hair!!!


----------



## pjaye (Sep 6, 2014)

Oh dear lord. Did you have to post that???? NO I have never eaten pork rinds, and you just ensure I never will.


----------



## limr (Sep 6, 2014)

If I weren't already a vegetarian, that picture would make me one. God, it's horrifying!  ale:    uke:


----------



## PhotographTalk (Sep 6, 2014)

This would be a close-up of a dogs tongue


----------



## limr (Sep 6, 2014)

Okay, a real guess: turkey waddle?


----------



## Overread (Sep 6, 2014)

You've played this game before!


----------



## limr (Sep 6, 2014)

Woot!! 

Not the game but just yesterday, I was driving and had to slow down to let a few turkeys finish crossing the road. So I had a very recent memory of how funny-looking they are.

Plus, you kind of gave a hint with the pictures you posted in the other thread, so I knew you'd been photographing animals recently


----------



## Overread (Sep 6, 2014)

Yeah I had a feeling that those shots might have given the game away


----------



## fotomonkey (Sep 6, 2014)

So glad it's not ground meat.


----------



## snowbear (Sep 6, 2014)

fotomonkey said:


> So glad it's not ground meat.



. . . yet.


----------



## limr (Sep 6, 2014)

snowbear said:


> fotomonkey said:
> 
> 
> > So glad it's not ground meat.
> ...



Ew again! So glad I don't eat meat.


----------



## snerd (Sep 7, 2014)

limr said:


> ......... just yesterday, I was driving and had to slow down to let a few turkeys finish crossing the road......



Why did the turkey cross the road? To get the heck out of limr's way!!!!


----------



## tirediron (Sep 7, 2014)

limr said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > fotomonkey said:
> ...


If we weren't supposed to eat meat, it wouldn't taste so good!


----------



## Rick50 (Sep 7, 2014)

I'll never eat turkey again... Geez!


----------



## photogenius (Sep 9, 2014)

turkey neck


----------



## fotomonkey (Sep 9, 2014)

tirediron said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > snowbear said:
> ...



I just didn't want it to be hairy. :O


----------



## runnah (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## snowbear (Sep 9, 2014)

fotomonkey said:


> I just didn't want it to be hairy. :O



If'n ya sear it good, da fuzzy stuff goes away.


----------

